# Strength Training Questions



## Julie (Jul 23, 2006)

I was just wondering if anyone knew how many times a week you are supposed to Strength Train? Do you skip a day or do you do consecutive days? I like using free weights and doing various leg exercizes but I am not sure how much I should be doing. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## user6 (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm not sure, but I think 3 times a week (not 3 days in a row), would be good! That seems to give me results!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 23, 2006)

I generally shoot for four days a week.


----------



## Julie (Jul 24, 2006)

Wow! I am really off. I usually do 1 day a week and sometimes when I can 2 times a week. I guess I gotta try to aim for 3 days this week. I guess my next question would be how many minutes do you guys do?
I have been doing 15-20 minutes is that enough?


----------



## user6 (Jul 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Julie* 
_Wow! I am really off. I usually do 1 day a week and sometimes when I can 2 times a week. I guess I gotta try to aim for 3 days this week. I guess my next question would be how many minutes do you guys do?
I have been doing 15-20 minutes is that enough?_

 
Well, it all depends on what exactly you're doing, and what you're trying to achieve......I'm not a personal trainer or anything, but what I like to do is alternate exercises 6 days a week...Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays I do cardio for about 55-60 mins., and then Tuesdays, Thursdays and Saturdays I like to do Muscle Strength Endurance type exercises for anywhere from 45-60 minutes.

It all varies for me based on my kids! lol I only exercise for an hour if they let me!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I think I've read somewhere that workouts in general should be atleast 40 or 45 mins. long to be really effective....but I'm not sure! Hopefully someone else can post a better and more accurate answer for you.....but in the meantime, I hope this helps!


----------



## Julie (Jul 24, 2006)

Wow, you are amazing! I am still working my way up to 40 minutes of cardio alone and the maximum that I usually work out is 1 hour.


----------



## Wattage (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Julie!

You want to aim for 2 days a week right now, and if you wish, you can add a third later on. Always allow 24 - 48 hours rest between training sessions (cardio is OK).


----------



## ch33tah (Jul 25, 2006)

the big thing you must remember is that muscles need a day to heal. so you should not be working the same muscles every day, abs being the exception. you can work those every damned day! wooo

for example my work out schedule is like this:

monday: 1 hr of cardio. then arms/abs/core

tuesday: 1 hour of cardio then abs/core then stretching

wednesday: 1 hour of cardio then legs/abs/core then stretching

thursday: 1 hour of cardio then abs/core then stretching

friday: 1 hour of cardio then back/abs/core then stretching

saturday and sunday I usually just stick to 1 hour of cardio then swimming or if i've gone out and partied then i usuallly make them my two days of rest... all depends on how i feel.

you can of course change it up and do 
day one: arms/back
day two: core/abs
day three: legs/abs

;]

another tip: for us women, we dont want big bukley muscles.. so use LESS WEIGHT and MORE REPS.

for arm curls for example: i will do 15 lbs... 20 reps for 3 sets.
for tricep kick backs: 8lbs 25 reps for 4 sets
leg extensions: 30lbs 15 reps for 4 sets
hamstring curls: 45lbs 20 reps for 4 sets

etc etc


----------



## Tyester (Jul 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ch33tah* 
_the big thing you must remember is that muscles need a day to heal. so you should not be working the same muscles every day, abs being the exception. you can work those every damned day! wooo_

 
You COULD work them everyday, however 2 to 3 times a week is more than enough. They are still muscles, and they still need rest and recooperation time.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 25, 2006)

_another tip: for us women, we dont want big bukley muscles.. so use LESS WEIGHT and MORE REPS._

I kind of disagree with you here. It's sooooo hard genetically for a woman to bulk up that using heavier weights, in my opinion and experience, isn't a bad thing.


----------



## ch33tah (Jul 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tyester* 
_You COULD work them everyday, however 2 to 3 times a week is more than enough. They are still muscles, and they still need rest and recooperation time. _

 

i'm pretty sure you can't work them every day. if you do, they will scar and not heal properly.... 

http://walking.about.com/od/fitness/a/overtraining.htm

" Muscles generally require about 48 hours for the resting and rebuilding process before you work them again.  You should never train the same muscle groups on two or more days in a row (abdominals are the exception). Hypothetically then, you would do your chest, shoulders, triceps, and abdominals on Monday; on Tuesday you would train your legs, back, biceps, and abdominals; you would take Wednesday off to give all your muscle groups extra rest; on Thursday you'd do chest, shoulders, triceps, and abdominals again; and on Friday you'd do legs, back, biceps, and abdominals again. This would allow two days (48 hours) of rest for each muscle between training days."


----------



## ch33tah (Jul 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_another tip: for us women, we dont want big bukley muscles.. so use LESS WEIGHT and MORE REPS.

I kind of disagree with you here. It's sooooo hard genetically for a woman to bulk up that using heavier weights, in my opinion and experience, isn't a bad thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

well I do train with a professional light weight body builder and from what she does.... and her results... she can bulk up in less than 4 months if she needs to by lifting much heavier weight than she normally does. her diet also helps her bulk up. 

the majority of my female clients wnat longer leaner muslces.. not big bulky muscles. which is i why i recommend lighter weights and more reps. 

i'm also speaking from my own personal experience.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ch33tah* 
_i'm pretty sure you can't work them every day. if you do, they will scar and not heal properly.... 

http://walking.about.com/od/fitness/a/overtraining.htm

" Muscles generally require about 48 hours for the resting and rebuilding process before you work them again.  You should never train the same muscle groups on two or more days in a row (abdominals are the exception). Hypothetically then, you would do your chest, shoulders, triceps, and abdominals on Monday; on Tuesday you would train your legs, back, biceps, and abdominals; you would take Wednesday off to give all your muscle groups extra rest; on Thursday you'd do chest, shoulders, triceps, and abdominals again; and on Friday you'd do legs, back, biceps, and abdominals again. This would allow two days (48 hours) of rest for each muscle between training days."_

 
He was talking about abs I think.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ch33tah* 
_well I do train with a professional light weight body builder and from what she does.... and her results... she can bulk up in less than 4 months if she needs to by lifting much heavier weight than she normally does. her diet also helps her bulk up. 

the majority of my female clients wnat longer leaner muslces.. not big bulky muscles. which is i why i recommend lighter weights and more reps. 

i'm also speaking from my own personal experience. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
indeed.


----------



## ch33tah (Jul 25, 2006)

ooops i'm retarded :S i didnt read what you said properly!

didnt have my heavenly first cup of coffee yet! lol.

i love working my abs! i have to due to the fact i love drinking beer!!!! :b


----------



## Tyester (Jul 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_He was talking about abs I think._

 
Correct, they are 1 of the 3 genetically limited muscle groups, that do respond to more frequent training.(calves and forearms being the other 2) However they still need rest, just like all other muscles.


----------

